# trichome harvest question.



## depetreono (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm days from harvest I want a little amber for a slight couch lock high. There is amber trichomes on the leaves that stick out of the bud a ways. but when i look at the actual dense cluster and the hairs they are just cloudy. What do I go by bc the part that is turning amber is already about 50/50 I don't want to lose my harvest window. I'm stressing out.


----------



## Locked (Sep 20, 2011)

I go by the majority on the bud...if I pull leaves to check trichs and get ambers I always go back and check the actual buds themselves. Jmo


----------



## depetreono (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok. That's what I was thinking. I had to resist the urge to harvest. And I read from one of your other posts that you harvest multiple times on one plant taking I believe it was to take what's mature enough first. Do I understand that correctly


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes the trichs on some buds can be more ripe than the others.  That way you can achieve just the high you want from your meds.

Ya its really hard to resist chopping. . .. .  especially when your out of smoke


----------



## depetreono (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## depetreono (Sep 21, 2011)

Do you guys use co2 tanks with your grow or just keep good circulation.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 21, 2011)

I dont use C02 without the perfect environment completely sealed its useless.  Good ventilation is all you need there really is no need for c02 if you have it.


----------



## Graywolf (Sep 21, 2011)

Everyone has their own idea about the perfect window.  If most of my  trichomes are cloudy, I harvest the plant.  

The amber trichomes do add more sedative effect, but I mostly have as much of that as I can use.


----------



## depetreono (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok I had to ask. My buddy who thinks he knows a lot about growing keeps bringing it up. I had to ask you guys to clarify.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I go by the majority on the bud...if I pull leaves to check trichs and get ambers I always go back and check the actual buds themselves. Jmo


 
this just what I do as well..:aok:


IMO..the fan leafs ya speak of do seem to finish up befor the acual bud..as far as cloud/amber...Happy HArvesting



take care and be safe


----------



## depetreono (Sep 21, 2011)

My plant is Shiva. And I'm in week 10 of my grow. Does it normally take this long for this strain to mature.


----------



## depetreono (Sep 21, 2011)

Even though the trichs on the bud have not started turning amber the majority of my plants are trying to fall over and I have to have them tied down to keep them from doing so. Is the plant telling me its time. Or does just mean the buds at the top are to heavy for it to support.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 21, 2011)

The buds are just heavy IMO always go by the trichs its a fool proof method.  Often late in flower if your branches didn't grow strong enough then they will tend to fall down just tie them back up and keep checking those trichs


----------



## depetreono (Sep 22, 2011)

Will do good sir. This is just my first seriouse grow and I'm tryin to do it correctly. I never realized how much I didn't know about growing. All the reading in the world doesn't help with out the hands on part of actually growing.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 22, 2011)

depetreono said:
			
		

> All the reading in the world doesn't help with out the hands on part of actually growing.




This is too true reading in completely necessary, but nothing like hands on experience...


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 22, 2011)

Ta-da!


----------



## depetreono (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm ganna start a grow journal on a 6 foot tall Shiva. Should be interesting.


----------



## depetreono (Sep 22, 2011)

I got them from a local dispensary its Shiva shanti


----------



## depetreono (Sep 23, 2011)

its supose to be east to grow so i figured that was perfect for my first real grow


----------



## depetreono (Sep 23, 2011)

6 foot tall 3 foot wide shiva mother. going into the next flowering i do


----------



## Roddy (Sep 23, 2011)

You need more light, my friend....and more headroom. That plant will stretch from lack of light.


----------



## depetreono (Sep 23, 2011)

I know thats why I'm flowering it. The 5000 luminous bulb is not cutting it for that monster anymore. I just been waiting for this grow to finish to are it to the next one.


----------



## Locked (Sep 23, 2011)

Bro you might want to top her a bit before you flower her. 6 feet now cld equal 9-12 feet when done flowering.   Looks like you are a bit under lit in there.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 23, 2011)

depetreono said:
			
		

> I know thats why I'm flowering it. The 5000 luminous bulb is not cutting it for that monster anymore. I just been waiting for this grow to finish to are it to the next one.



I do not know what a 5000 luminous bulb is, but no, it really is not enough and has not been enough for a while.  Your plant has stretched really quite badly.  If you do not get more better light, I doubt that you are going to get anything from this plant.  What light schedule are you running?  What size and kind of light do you have now?  How large is your space?  Do you have ventilation/exhaust?

Do you have pics of the plants you want to harvest?  Where/how were they flowered--lights space ventilation etc etc?


----------



## depetreono (Sep 23, 2011)

It was  a cfl bulb with 5000 lumens. My phone auto corrected and put luminous. That's not its permanent grow spot just temporary as I move my setup. And the light it has was used when it was only one foot tall wasn't intended to be used this long but I spent my money on my flower/ veg room setup. And had to cut something and the mother had to take that cut. My setup its going into is 4' by 4' roughly. directly under where my cental air comes out and also an oscillating fan. Refletix is used on all walls and a 600w hps/mh depending on flower or veg of course. I'm not sure how I'm ganna get the mothers in there yet but I'm sure some adjustments will be made.


----------

